# Having two mini job



## stud88

Hi,

i have been in germany since november 2011. I am pursuing master's degree. Recently, i faced an unexpected issue. Since, I am a student, I am allowed to work 85 hours of student job inside the university , which is called (HIWI). I am still having a HIWI job. 

I also had a restaurant job , which I work only on friday and saturday. Sometimes, i dont even get the shift times also. So, it has been almost more than a year, i have both of them. 

Yesterday, my restaurant manager called me to his office. He shown a mail that he got from his headquarters stating that " I should leave any one job for sure, in order to be in safe side" . He says that , It is not good to have two mini jobs for a single student. But, i know HIWI is not a mini job. (correct me if am wrong. ) Then he asked me to resign from the restaurant job (actually my contract with them ends in a week ), for which contract ends from this month end. 

My question is : " The manager at restaurant told me that if I get any letter regarding paying compensation, then i should also consider it." . I literally was surprised to hear as if I have done some illegal working. I give my all documents properly and all money are earned legally by paying tax too. 

Will there be any problem for me ? Expert opinion needed.


----------



## sweetginger

I guess you submitted your tax 6 for the restaurant job. right? 

The only key point is job with tax card six will attract more taxes. you are NOT allowed to work in two jobs with the same Tax card!

Cheers
Sweet Ginger


----------



## Maureen56

Your HIWI shouldn't be a mini job. You should pay your social benefit deductions and tax as an employee of the university.
Your restaurant employees you under the mini job regulation? i.e. 450,00 maximum and maximum 15 hrs a week.
This is legal.


----------

